# need name of tv show



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

does anyone remember the name of that series about survival they filmed in new orleans after katrina hit where they took like 10 people and isolated them and had them fend for themselves then they had others come harrass them etc?



thanks in advance


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

The Colony Season 2 The Colony : Videos : Discovery Channel

Where in NC are you? I'm in Greensboro.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thats the one thanks vandel.
i'm in Sanford, just north of Ft Bragg.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I liked Season One more...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Unf a person was killed filming season 3 I believe and the show was terminated. Bummer


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Unf a person was killed filming season 3 I believe and the show was terminated. Bummer


I hate when that happens. I really did like that show.

To bad it didn't stop Discovery Channel from filming that lame ass OC Choppers; The season where the kid opened his own shop. Apparently someone working on the roof getting it ready fell to the shop floor. Dead as a door nail. Kind of like the show.

I enjoyed the first season when the bikes were fabricated from the ground up, then it turned into the "bolt on show". I quit watching after the episode when they completely destroyed that SUV driving it through the offices of the old shop, then hopped into their Hummers. I hated the lack of "humility" they developed especially while trying to sell the whole "down to earth" image.

It was kind of like slapping their die hard fans who actually purchased their crap, in the face. Might as well have said "Thanks for the money suckers!" Karma was a bitch though...nose dive crash and burn; hello bankruptcy. I guess too much fame and fortune will do that to ya'.

Now if only the Kardashian's will disappear in the same quiet manner...which disappointed my daughter who just moved back in. That show is absolutely forbidden in my house. I told her she's not allowed to waste my electricity that runs her TV to watch that crap. That whole cesspool could die a miserable death in an airplane crash and my only word would be "finally". ::rambo::


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The Colony Season 3 on hold after guy killed by a hostile - Topix


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah I agree that season 1 was better. Both seasons are on Netflix if you have access.


----------

